# Vista Antivirus



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I need some advice. Just got a new computer a week or so ago. I uninstalled the pre-installed antivirus out of principle as I cleaned up the pre-installed garbage since they were going to charge me after 1 month.

Now Vista gives me a warning every time I turn my computer on. I ran my previous XP machine for the last several years with no antivirus program without issue. Now for my questions...

1) I know I don't _need _an antivirus program, but should I get one?

2) Which one? Free is obviously best, but I'd rather pay more up front than have a monthly or annual fee.

For the curious, my set-up...
Dell Inspiron 530 desktop (from Dell Outlet. Previously purchased, but unopened)
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Vista SP1 32-bit
4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Anti Virus is like auto insurance... who needs til you need it, but if you need it you will really really need it.

I was a Norton users for years until I got tired of the system overhead and having to uninstall and reinstall it every time something went wrong.

I have a corporate client that uses McAfee and it seems to work well.

My own choice is Trend Micro Internet Security with the Firewall disabled.

You can also find AVG on line and I believe they still have a free version.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

A while back I ask for recommendations here and a few people said the free version of AVG.

I have it installed on 5 PC's and have been using it since then and it has worked great.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

There are many choices for the 32 bit, but somehow limited for the 64 bit one. FWIW, I use Avast! AV. They are cheaper compares to AVG for more than one 3 licenses.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give AVG a download when I get home tonight.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We have used AVG in the past with no problems.
We are currently running AVG 7.5 on our computers (HP Pavilion Slimline PC & HP Pavilion laptop,both OS are Vista Home Premium) and both of them seem to run just fine with it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are running 7.5 of AVG, you need to go to free.grisoft.com and upgrade to the free 8.0 version


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> If you are running 7.5 of AVG, you need to go to free.grisoft.com and upgrade to the free 8.0 version


Thanks for that info Mark.When we purchased the 7.5 version,it came with a license for 3 years with it.Will upgrading to 8.0 affect the length of the 7.5 license?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> If you are running 7.5 of AVG, you need to go to free.grisoft.com and upgrade to the free 8.0 version


Thanks for the heads up on 8.0. I am installing it now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> My own choice is Trend Micro Internet Security with the Firewall disabled.


This is my choice as well. In fact, I recently purchased three years worth so I didn't have to keep doing it every year. Enabling the firewall has both pluses and minuses and depending on your situation may be better on than off.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> If you are running 7.5 of AVG, you need to go to free.grisoft.com and upgrade to the free 8.0 version


I got 7.5 free.

Is 8.0 free if I only have the free version of 7.5?

I got the impression that you have to pay to get the 8.0 version of AVG.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Fox Mulder said:


> I got 7.5 free.
> 
> Is 8.0 free if I only have the free version of 7.5?
> 
> I got the impression that you have to pay to get the 8.0 version of AVG.


This in the one I am downloading and installing now.....http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

The free edition.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

It's been said plenty, but AVG is a good choice. The newest version is a nice improvement. I've been a user for four years without complaint, and I have it on five machines. I do have one Norton installation. For reasons unknown AVG caused problems. Never did figure it out. 

Any Mac users out there? I have a couple of Macs now (under protest) and have been led to believe that I don't need virus protection for them. Is that true? There are at least two antivirus packages sold for Mac, so somebody thinks that there is a need. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Personally, I like ESET; however, i don;t believe they have a free version.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i'll throw in my vote for AVG as well... i used to run the free version of AVG at home... but got tired of having to run SpyBot search & destroy as well... so when I upgraded to Vista Ultimate 64-bit... I went ahead and took the plunge into the full blown AVG 8.0 w/spyware protection for $50... not a bad deal at all if you ask me...

And at work, we run AVG 7.5 Anti-Malware Network Edition... works excellently...

but if you're looking for a free antivirus software... AVG can't be beat... I've had trouble in the past finding the free version on the grisoft website... but you can easily find it on download.com...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Steve615 said:


> Thanks for that info Mark.When we purchased the 7.5 version,it came with a license for 3 years with it.Will upgrading to 8.0 affect the length of the 7.5 license?


You will find a upgrade path that involves ou entering your 7.5 key and getting a key for the 8.0 version. The subscription time left remains the same as it was.

I did it for AVG7.5 Internet Security upgrade to AVG 8 Internet Security with no problems.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1585408 said:


> This in the one I am downloading and installing now.....http://free.grisoft.com/ww.download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition
> 
> The free edition.


Thanks for that link. I appreciate it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.90223 is what I found for a 7.5 to 8.0 paid versions.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I have been happy with Trend Micro for the last 3 years. IIRC, Consumer Reports rated it #1 last year. I used to use Norton (Symantec) for years until they turned it into bloated POS.

BTW, it's not just viruses you need to be concerned about. Spyware is extremely pervasive.



Koz said:


> I need some advice. Just got a new computer a week or so ago. I uninstalled the pre-installed antivirus out of principle as I cleaned up the pre-installed garbage since they were going to charge me after 1 month.
> 
> Now Vista gives me a warning every time I turn my computer on. I ran my previous XP machine for the last several years with no antivirus program without issue. Now for my questions...
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> http://www.grisoft.com/ww.90223 is what I found for a 7.5 to 8.0 paid versions.


Thanks much for the link.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> This is my choice as well. In fact, I recently purchased three years worth so I didn't have to keep doing it every year. Enabling the firewall has both pluses and minuses and depending on your situation may be better on than off.


Doug, I disabled the firewall because I am testing a TrendMicro hardware device for SOHO clients.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

AVG is good.

I do prefer Avast! though, and have been using it quite successfully in 64-bit Vista, as well as XP Professional.

But, that's just me. :grin:


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> AVG is good.
> 
> I do prefer Avast! though, and have been using it quite successfully in 64-bit Vista, as well as XP Professional.
> 
> But, that's just me. :grin:


I've also been using Avast for over a year now and it has been great.


----------

